# Use of wheat in grain bill



## jzabski (20/8/13)

I am planning a light coloured apa and want to use wheat for some of the grain bill. With 4 kg pale malt and 1.5kg wheat how much rice hull should I use to stop it gumming up? I have a Braumiester clone so I am a little limited to the size of the grain bill and they are obviously quite susceptible to wort fountains if gumming up occurs. Please help as I have never used wheat before so I am keen to get this beer bubbling this weekend.


----------



## micblair (20/8/13)

I'Ve made Hefeweizen's and Pacific ale clones which have 30-50% by weight wheat with no issue on my genuine BM.


----------



## jzabski (20/8/13)

Do you add rice hulls or anything to stop it gumming up?


----------



## JDW81 (20/8/13)

I've made 60% wheat beers without the need for rice gulls. Granted I don't use a BM but at the amounts you're talking about using I can't see it being a problem.

JD


----------



## jzabski (20/8/13)

JDW81 said:


> I've made 60% wheat beers without the need for rice gulls. Granted I don't use a BM but at the amounts you're talking about using I can't see it being a problem.
> 
> JD


Thanks mate I will just omit the rice from the bill, cheers mate


----------

